# What kind of grass weed is this



## Naggedingeorgia (May 18, 2018)

We have been seeing this weed for awhile
now. Its real aggressive and helped kill our centipede grass last year. We now have empire zoysia its stronger than the old grass but this weed isn't giving up. Please help


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Looks like common Bermuda


----------

